

ZeroRPC for node.js - m0th87
https://github.com/dotcloud/zerorpc-node

======
m0th87
ZeroRPC for Python was posted a few months ago. For reference, here's the
discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3761954>

------
jey
Is the ZeroRPC protocol documented anywhere?

I settled on using ZeroMQ + MessagePack to glue together my Python, Ruby, and
C++ components, but haven't yet decided whether to use an existing RPC
protocol or roll my own. ZeroRPC looks like a good candidate.

~~~
m0th87
Unfortunately no, but it's in our todo list.

